# Sept/Oct cyclers?



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

Is anyone having their tx at this time.  I wouldn't mind some cycle buddies to share this time with.  I start DR 5th Sept, estimated EC date 8 Oct.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am hoping i won;t be joining this thread

good luck with down reg

you excited?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I truly hope you won't be either    

I was excited when I started DR the first time now I'm feeling really anxious and expecting it all to be put on stop again.  I missed an unknown number call on my mobile last Friday and since then I've worried it was the clinic postponing things again ... I have to get over the anxiety and know they would have called by now if it was them it's just I'm a little paranoid it's going to happen again.  PMA is what I have to adopt.  I have some more acupuncture tomorrow so maybe that will help.

Hope your 2ww is going well, you must be at least a week into it?  You must be getting really pampered.

I have this vision of stuffing a box of maltesers in bed watching a film during my rest period   
Something nice to look forward to ehhh, some deserved pampering I'm sure 

Take care ... keeping my fingers crossed for you

Andi


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hoping to join you soon.  Waiting for AF (any day now) and then start DR about 21st Sept.
Look forward to joining you and cycling together, enduring the 2ww together and then getting a BFP TOGETHER.
Here's hoping and praying for us all XXx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Scouse,

Welcome aboard .... please rub some of your PMA onto me    

Are you having ICSI?

        for us all

Off to get some acupuncture now .... catch you later

Andi x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I could REALLY DO WITH ACUPUCTtoday- waiting for AF to arrive (and recovering from a hangover) and feeling really miserable.... Don't have many days like this thank goodness and I haven't even started tx yet!
Don't know about ICSI as private clinic have recc it for our next cycle but actually going thro CARU this time so suppose it dependsif they take any notice of LWC.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Forgive my ignorance, where is LWC?

Hope you're feeling more upbeat today.

I have so much anxiety right now, I'm experiencing reflux .. storing up on the Gaviscon!!  I bought an IVF Companion CD yesterday for hypnotherapy relaxation .... don't know if it'll work but it can't hurt to try, I just need to find time to listen to it  

Hope everyone's feeling well today

Andi x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Feeling bit brighter today thanks Andi but we've just got back from Porthcawl and it was blinking freezing.  More like a Nov day than an Aug day.
Where did you get that CD from?  It sounds ideal.
LWC- London's Womens clinic Cardiff.
What causes your reflux?
Hope you feel better soon Nicola X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nicola,

What area do you live?

Glad you're brighter.  Porthcawl is a cold place at the best of times.

Had the CD from ebay, read something on here about it.... hope it does the trick.  My reflux is from anxiety which I'm finding difficult to control at the moment.


I haven't heard of that Clinic .. learn something new every day  

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah,

I'm feeling less anxious today .. trying to relax more.

Just bought a pair of orange knickers from M & S   ... I need all the luck I can get    DH thinks I've lost it

Hope all is well with everyone

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nerves are so common and natural hun 

once the first jab is over with you will be fine, are you gona do them yourself?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kara,

Yes, I'm doing them myself.  I did last time and got the hang of it after a couple of times.  I'm more nervous now than I was before starting last time, I'm anxious they're gonna delay it all again. .. paranoid I know!!

How are you doing?  Are you having any different symptoms?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Andi
LWC used to be The Cromwell....in BUPA but now in the Cyncoed Medical Centre.
Going onto ebay now to have a look.  I'm hoping to start meditation lessons soon- hoping that will teach me how to chill.  I already have acupunct every 2 weeks and whilst I enjoy it 24 hours later i'm as stressed as b4.

Another iVF site uses orange font to wish luck to each other....did you inly buy one pair of knickers....? What you going to do for rest of week or shouldn't I ask?
Hope you are chilled and happy X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse ,

I don't intend to wear any the rest of the week .. I'm hoping to be having complete bed rest    

I tried the CD yesterday but I was a little tense.  I tried hypnosis to give up smoke a few years ago but I didn't go under .. so I don't know if it will work but at least I'll be getting some time out.

I have trouble relaxing .. full stop!!  I think I need a sedative  

What can I try ?

BTW I'm hoping to get more knickers .. lol 

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

Have I lost the plot? 

I had this plant in my lounge and about a year ago my Mam threw it out because it wasn't healthy and didn't develop any flowers. She'd always check it when she called around but then threw it out and replaced it with the same plant (she grows them) ... well anyway, she still checks the new plant for flowers when she calls and still nothing after a year. I watered it this morning and there's an *ORANGE * flower starting to bud ... 'OMG I hope that's a good omen' I said to DH, who looked at me bewildered ... 

Yep, he smiled but I think he thinks I've lost it  I explained if it makes me think positively then that can't be bad.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

No Andi I agree with you DEF a POSITIVE SIGN!!!
wHERE can I get one? X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well my Mam has loads    .... they're only supposed to flower at Spring time 

Hope your AF has arrived and you're counting down to DR


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Got to work today and my workmate had bought me an orange begonia plant    It really made me happy.. she didn't know about my plant flowering either .. how sweet!!

One day to go!!!  

Hope all is well with everyone 

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did where orange knicker for this transfer lol anything is worth a go


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Think I'm on the wrong thread now   .. I've delayed my treatment for a month and prob won't start DR now until 1 or 2 Oct, so est EC beg Nov.

Good luck with the treatment Scouse.

Hope to still catch up with everyone 

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nicola,

How are things with you?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls ..

Im with you on this one .. 

Have started my down regulation and going in 24th for scan to check all is well so I can start my next injections for egg growth (lots of em hopefully) 

down regualtion Injections have made me        and my poor DH is fantasdtic though   bless xx

How you girls all feeling & how far in TX are you.. 

Love Starkymind


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Starkymind
welcome to this thread....
i'm feeling pretty loopy at moment and haven't even started this tx yet... 5days to go.
Keep us updated starky and here with you cycling away alongside X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Starkymind,

Welcome.

I haven't started yet either, 13 days to go for me  

Keep ur chin up

I found a cycler


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Ladies..

Looks like we are not far apart then which is great   ..  

Its my first time and I wasn't expecting down regulation to affect me much but its suprising   as I have been really hormonal at one moment and fine the next  ..

DH thinks I am loosing it ..   and it is definatley the only thing i'm hinking about 24/7 ..

Have either of you been through it before all we all IVF virgins?    

Was nervous about my first jab but once that one was done the rest have been easy so you'll both be fine xx

S xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

SM,

It's my first cycle but I did start in August and tx was cancelled because of the unit moving so I did do 7 days of DR.  I didn't notice any hormonal changes during DR but I felt really crappy after stopping.  Probably due to messing my system about.  Yep I'm an IVF virgin  

Your scan is Monday, not long to wait.

      

Good luck for your scan.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wel girls its heating up now

any questions ask away and i will try my best to answer them


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Andi .. Can't believe you had to stop for the move .. I suppose I was lucky as they timed my start so that my scan falls when they have moved .. 

You seem to be getting good signs though .. Im on the look out for any now lol   


Scouse.. Glad its not just me feeling loopy  it is hard how is plays with your head and others don't really know what its like.. 

We'll be loopy  together        


Kara .. Does it hurt when they remove your eggs? or do youknow of any side effects from stimulation .. 

Happy, scared, worried & all over the shop at the moment.  . 

I ordered the IVE companion CD which has arrived today, looking forward to giving it ago to chill me out alittle  

   

No long now my lovelies   

I hope I can find it ok, have you been back there since the move.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does ec hurt, NOPE well it don't for me, i enjoy it

the first ec i had i was fast asleep and the second i was awake 

you will have af type pains afterwards but they will give you a painkiller while you are sedated, ec really is nothing to worry about

the worst bit is the 2ww


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Starky
This is my 2nd cycle so got some idea what to expect but some ladies apparently react differently to diff cycles...so we'll see
I've got that cd and have had some of the best hours of sleep ever... so enjoy it.
my ec i was out for the count, and apart from bleeding for 2 days i had no pain.
The very best of luck X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Starkymind


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your scan


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi girls ..

Thanks for my good lucks xx  means alot ..

Will keep you informed of my BLS tomorrow, been slightly freak out'ish today but going to go listen to my IVF companion CD see if it can sort my head out for the morning xx

how is everyone ?


xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Starkymind

Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow, let me know how you get on.

Take care

   

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls..

BLS went brill today, DR worked perfectly and we are ready to rock with stimulation jabs tomorrow (25th)..

It was funny trying to find CARU since they moved but after 20 mins of asking staff and travelling up and down the stairs we finally found it lol   

Had 2 fantastic lucky signs today:

1st that the fluid in my one tube (which could ave caused problems) has vanished, gone .. they say it can get obsorbed sometimes !!!

2nd - over heard a couple coming into CARU and they had just had a BFP !!  got to be good for us ladies ..

Im def taking these as good signs lol

Hows everyone holding up xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starkeymind

Good news about your BLS,  glad everything going ok for you, how much suprecur were you taking, i start DR on friday 28th, i will be injecting 0.5ml of suprecur, what dosage of Puregon have they put you on hun, when is your next appointment at caru.

Take care

Think    

Luv

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Crazy Babe ..

thanks hun xx

I also on 0.5 suprecur but my stim jabs are called Menopur and I have to take 3 x the little bottles in one jab (wondered why they gave me loads of em lol) 

Good luck for friday xx are you looking forward to it?? bet you can't wait to get started  

My next appointment is a week tomorrow, 2nd Oct (7th day into stimm jabs)


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

No i am not looking forward to DR, i will be ok once i have had my BLS on the 16th Oct and take the next step of Stimming, i think when i have EC and ET then i will be different, i just want to take every step at the time and mot build myself up as i have done in the past and been gutted when it failed.

I am trying to think positive but i am emotional to as only a few people know that we are have TX, my parents and inlaws, work don't even know and i feel its a lot of pressure but DH don't want people knowing what we are going through, he is a bit distant like that as i am a type of person who would rather talk openly about things as a lot of people are in the same boat as us.

Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazybabe

take one step at a time hunni....


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Crazy Babe ...

I know I was/am excited and dreading it at the same time .. One step at a time is the best way to go about it most definatley ..

Roll on you BLS xx

Scouse - good luck on your DR start  tomorrow xx


----------

